

Instantiating Classes with Internal Constructors (C#) - masonry
http://www.rvenables.com/2009/08/instantiating-classes-with-internal-constructors/

======
syntatic
Part of RMock.cs was not genercized.

Instead of this: 47: FieldInfo[] EventFields = typeof(DataReceivedEventArgs)

It should be this: 47: FieldInfo[] EventFields = typeof(T)

~~~
masonry
Fixed (with one other bug)

------
pmichaud
Neat fix, but wow, what acrobatics to do something that should be simple. Tsk,
tsk C#.

